# Updating FirmWare of 'Nokia 2610'



## reddick (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi All!
I have this phone frm last one year n now planning to update it's FirmWare.So guys tell me which Data Cable needed for it? I have PC Suite n NSU installed in my PC  One more thing,I visit nokia.com/softwareupdate n whn I input product code of phone,it says their is no update available for this model  But I don't trust on it. So I planned it connect it with PC n checks via NSU whether I can update it or not  Recently d FW is 03.77  Did anyone has any ideas  *THANKS A LOT!*


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 4, 2007)

I don't think that Nokia 2610 firmware can be updated by the user himself. THIS FEATURE is being made available in new phones only. You will have to go to nokia care centre


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 4, 2007)

You have to take it to Nokia care.
There is no data cable for it.


----------



## reddick (Aug 5, 2007)

NO! there is an data cable for it.I searched eBay n found CA-45 cable of it.I even placed d order n gona gt it within 2-3 days  Gona tell u d results soon


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 5, 2007)

Even if you manage to connect the phone to your PC successfully you still wont be able to update the firmware as it is not available on NSU..


----------



## reddick (Aug 6, 2007)

How do u know that it is not available @ NSU  
One more thing,Can v FORMAT this phone  If yes,then HOW


----------



## krazyfrog (Aug 6, 2007)

1. You cannot update the firmware of this phone. Only service centre guys can. Moreover i seriously don't think there are any firmwares for this phone to update to.
2. You cannot format this phone.
3. Your money on the data cable is as good as been wasted. Next time you feel like blowing up your money, give them to me instead.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 6, 2007)

reddick said:
			
		

> One more thing,Can v FORMAT this phone  If yes,then HOW



You can restore the phone settings to that which were set when the phone was manufacture by using RESET PHONE SETTINGS in tools menu (must be in phone settings). All the data that you put in the phone would be lost after that


----------



## krazyfrog (Aug 6, 2007)

^^ None of the data will be deleted. Only the settings will be restored to factory settings.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 6, 2007)

^^The messages/ringtones get deleted...Also if the contacts are stored in phone memory they too get deleted...


----------



## krazyfrog (Aug 6, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> ^^The messages/ringtones get deleted...Also if the contacts are stored in phone memory they too get deleted...


 Nope. That happens in SE phones, not in Nokia phones. The default reset option in Nokia phones only reverts the settings back to their default values. Data like contacts, messages, calendar entries and other such data do not get deleted. However in the cheaper Nokia phones with Composer, the tones in Composer do get deleted.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 6, 2007)

no re it happens in nokia phones also...specially the lower models!!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 7, 2007)

^^yes exactly...
@krazyfrog
Maybe you have used too many high end phones


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 7, 2007)

forget it!!!!!
it won't work
money wasted              

update in the care center


----------



## Ambar (Aug 7, 2007)

nahi be i have read it on the net..tht its psible to upgrade firmware urself....but its voids the warranty....eill get back soon


----------



## sauravktr (Aug 7, 2007)

Abe... yaar tune sahi kaha ki it is posible to upgrade firmware urself....but not with this models.....phones comes with SYMBIAN Os like nokia 6680,6681,n72,n73....Is type ke phon ko DKU-2/ca-42 cable se Online firmware update kar sakte hai....

For nokia 2610 u can update the firmware if u have the UFS/AJF flashing kit in ur home....serach google for more of it...This flashing kits are coming with 60-70 special types of data cables....and latest firmwares are available in their sites.....u can download them...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 7, 2007)

^^us kit ko kharidne me to naya Nokia 2610 aa jayega...lol
Anyway thanx for the info...didnt have any clue about it...


----------



## krazyfrog (Aug 8, 2007)

I used the older Nokia low-end phones a lot and frequently reset them. But i've not yet reset one of the newer ones. But i'm pretty sure that i'm right. In S40 phones reset does not clear data, only reverts the settings back to default settings. A good way to check this is to go to the reset option in Settings and wait for some time for the help text to appear on screen. Or to read the manual. Both will say that no data is deleted.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 8, 2007)

sauravktr said:
			
		

> Abe... yaar tune sahi kaha ki it is posible to upgrade firmware urself....but not with this models.....phones comes with SYMBIAN Os like nokia 6680,6681,n72,n73....Is type ke phon ko DKU-2/ca-42 cable se Online firmware update kar sakte hai....
> 
> For nokia 2610 u can update the firmware if u have the UFS/AJF flashing kit in ur home....serach google for more of it...This flashing kits are coming with 60-70 special types of data cables....and latest firmwares are available in their sites.....u can download them...



egxactly........mate..thts wht i was saying


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 9, 2007)

2610 cannot update firmware!
ONLY IN CARE CENTER!

  urrrr......


----------

